# Crop Burn



## leeisme

Is there a quick treatment for a crop burn? Its in the scab stage if a hole does occur can something be done. Will this heal on its own. Frantic. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DollyGirl

I think srtiels website has some info on this subject: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/. Sorry I'm not of much help in this area. Hope this helps


----------



## tielfan

Here are some articles that talk briefly about crop burn treatment. You need help from a veterinarian:
http://www.avianweb.com/cropburn.html
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/feeding.html
http://www.oldworldaviaries.com/text/lewis/unweaned.html


----------



## srtiels

It is hard to help the baby if* you don't *give enough info on what is going on. More info needed.

Such as pix's would help. Age of the baby, how much fed, the forumla temps, whenb was the problem noticed, etc.

If the burn has burned thru and food is leaking from the crop it is too late for you to do anything. The baby *has to be* taken to a vet. The necrotic skin has to be cut away, and then the vet has *2 layers* of skin that is stitched back together...because the crop is like a pouch within a pouch.

If reddened and not burned thru putting several layers of Nu-Skin or Liquid-Bandage of the red/blistered skin and surrounding atres of the crop will reinforce the skin to allow (2 + weeks) to try and repair itself.


----------



## leeisme

ok srtiels...I panicked last night and did get the new skin. the liquid with the paint brush on the applicator. No, It did not burn through and I noticed it last night at 11pm I painted a good anount on the area and hopefully I got it in time. If it looks worse, She is going to the vet. But as of now her appetite is excellent. I just dont understand I was feeding all birds at the same time why was this one the only one who got burned. I feed the formula at 106 and sometimes I dont trust that and I test it on my lip to check to see if its too hot. There may have been a hot spot. I dont microwave the formula but I do microwave the glass of water I place the syringes in when I hand feed. Thank you for your reply


----------



## srtiels

Good thinking on the Nu-Skin  Over the next few days you may want to put a few more layers on the area. It ususally have up to 10 layers over the burn and surrounding areas. Leave it on, don't try to remove. As the skin heals the new skin will start to lossen from the skin, starting from the edges, working towards the center....then will fall off. This may take up to 2 weeks or so.


Until then feed, less in the crop and more often. Allow the crop to totally empty prior to each feeding. The reason why you want to feed less is so that you do not have alot of weight on the crop to put pressure against the injury, cause the skin to stretch and hinder repair. The inside crop skin will go necrotic, but the Nu-Skin will hold the tissues in place to start knitting back together. As the inside of the scrop skin repairs itself the outside will too.

Check all the other babies crops. Sometimes it takes seeveral days for a crop burn to be apparent. at first the skin will have a reddened sun burnt look. If you see this to be on the safe side apply several layers of Nu-Skin. The stuff smells awful, so work in a ventilated room, or you can have a fan nearby to draw the fumes away from you as you apply it.

OK...the actual glass may have retained additional heat which may have increased the formula temps. I have learned to just use warm tap water when mixing the formula, and placing the mixed formula glass/cup in a pan of warm water.


----------



## leeisme

Thanks srtiels for the feed back


----------



## srtiels

Thanks...and good luck.

In my pix above the lutino was a result of a burn from pressing against the side of the container which the baby was leaning it's crop against. I went to the vet ASAP to just ask if it was a crop, burn and the vet said it was and he couldn't do anything until it burned thru and said then it had to be debrided and stiched up. So I went hime and applied the Nu-Skin and waited and it worked.

The other bird in the pix shows the skin had burnt thru and formula started running out by the time my friend realized what happened. It would up having the skin (inner and outer layers) stitched (dissolving cat gut stitches). For the first few days the bird was given Sub-Q fluids and very small amounts of formula, and was also on antibiotics, and it took almost a month for the striches to disoolve.


----------

